# Risperdal (risperidone) injection



## forgetmenot (Oct 17, 2009)

Schizoaffective disorder _{is the diagnosis}_ given to my daughter by this new doctor as well as another doctor.  Not the same as Schizophrenia not as severe at times. This doctor has tried something new which is hopeful. Risperidone injections to be given every 2 weeks.  The injection ensures she gets her medication as she tend to forget to take the medication taken by mouth.  

She has had only one dose so far and she seems to have improved.   She is not on Seroquel anymore or Zoloft or epival.  She remains on Wellbutrin and her thyroxine meds   I am not sure where she will be getting these injections or if i will be giving them to her but i think Risperidone is being helpful.   

Also this doctor started her on Strattera ADHD medication. Thankful for that one as i do see her mind not racing as much.  Hope these changes will stabilize her and she will finally get her life back.   

Anyone else take injection form of this medication.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 17, 2009)

Good.  I'm glad to hear that your daughter is doing better Violet.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks she has been happy today that is great i haven't seen her happy for awhile.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

> Schizoaffective disorder {is the diagnosis} given to my daughter by this new doctor as well as another doctor. Not the same as Schizophrenia not as severe at times.



Schizoaffective Disorder is a syndrome where the patient shows symptoms of both schizophrenia and a mood disorder (depression, or depression + hypomania).


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes this is her symptoms depression + hypomania  The schizoprhrenia part is seen when she is under a lot of stress or is abusing substances.  She is also on Revia this help her addictions her cravings to stay away.  The new medications are making her very nauseated but that is to be expected at first I gave her some gravol for that. She is still not stable but she is not as impulsive  It is this impulsiveness that causes alot of damage so i am glad this part is better.  I am holding onto hope this new cocktail of medication will work as they are not at optimum level yet  It is normal to be anxious right just fearful i am if things become unstable again. The injections i think is a very good idea as the medication is kept at the level needed to work.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 25, 2009)

I am grateful the mental health nurse is here to support my daughter and give her the injection as i think it is better to keep my boundaries straight.  I am her mother not her nurse.

The 2nd injection has allowed her to sleep better now she wasn't sleeping well before this.

The nausea and vomiting still is happening i think this is caused by her ADHD medication as it used to do this before.  The next appt with her previous psych doctor is this wednesday. I hope he agrees with putting her on long acting gravol   The nurse suggested Trazadone or Imovane for sedation at night but i don't know if she will need that now. 

She is doing better that is all i can hope for and she is stabilizing small steps at a time right

She hopes to go back to college soon and i hope she can as well.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 25, 2009)

> I am grateful the mental health nurse is here to support my daughter and give her the injection as i think it is better to keep my boundaries straight.  I am her mother not her nurse.



Yes, exactly, Violet. That's excellent.


----------



## Johanino (Nov 29, 2009)

Violet said:


> Schizoaffective disorder _{is the diagnosis}_ given to my daughter by this new doctor as well as another doctor.  Not the same as Schizophrenia not as severe at times. This doctor has tried something new which is hopeful. Risperidone injections to be given every 2 weeks.  The injection ensures she gets her medication as she tend to forget to take the medication taken by mouth.
> 
> She has had only one dose so far and she seems to have improved.   She is not on Seroquel anymore or Zoloft or epival.  She remains on Wellbutrin and her thyroxine meds   I am not sure where she will be getting these injections or if i will be giving them to her but i think Risperidone is being helpful.
> 
> ...


I've been on risperdal and risperdal consta. I have schizophrenia. I found it a god send for the paranoia and the voices but then I found @ higher doses it made me lethargic and depressed (and not even strong coffee had any effect on me). If she's not able/willing to take her meds it maybe the lesser of evils. Watch out for her menstrual cycle. That can go a bit haywire with risperdal pills but I found it didn't effect mine on the consta shots. Also depending on age check her hormones cos I've had such negative symptoms in the summer and it turned out to be PMT! .... I was so worried till the drop in manager spotted it 

Hope that helps...

Jo


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback.  I will bring that up withher GP next time she goes about hormone levels.  She still is very nauseated with her medication not throwing up anymore though. I also notice after injection she get a bright red rash from her neck and over her face. Her face look swollen a bit but this goes away in a day. Told this to her nurse so she is aware.  Have you ever got bright red rash afterward.  Her mind still races at night time so i give her clonazepam just when necessary will have to bring that up with her psych doctor as well.  Do  you get periods of nausea mainly in the evening sometimes early morning. I will defininetly get her doctor to do some blood tests thanks again for feedback  Sorry what is PMT stand for. brain not working to good today.


----------



## Johanino (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope and I'm not on risperdal consta anymore. Maybe bring the rash up with the doc as well. Just to be on the safe side. Though it sounds she's more manic than anything else....

Bad day. Jo feels nauseaus and has missed kirk as a result 

Jo


----------

